# A New Bird Dog Adventure: Service Dog



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm trying my hand at something new and maybe meaningful. Meet my new certified service dog for persons with physical disabilities. She's another wirehaired pointing griffon so now I have a matching pair. I'll be training her on the force fetch aspect and on public appearances. She has her little vest with a patch that says she's a service dog and a pocket in the vest to hold her service animal certificate. She already will sit by a child's side all day long and is just as gentle, quiet, and soft as can be with kids. The bonus is that she points and retrieves with enthusiasm.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

That's awesome BirdDogger! Supposedly you can't judge a book by its cover, but she looks like a very intelligent dog to me. That is a neat thing you're trying! Good on ya!
BTW,
That first picture would probably look really good in a frame sitting on a little girls dresser.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet- great deal- and I like the cover


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My sister is dating a guy right now whose family trains service dogs. They only train labs, and they have 3 of them right now. Last week they took a trip to CO, and had to take all 3 of them along for the ride, including EVERYWHERE they went to eat, sleep, shop, etc. It would be very intensive to do this, but very rewarding. Good job BirdDogger! Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey Birddog
Kutos to you :!: :!: :!: 
My nephew has sevier Autism and has a service dog (Lab) he isnt verbal and is in kind of his own world so he cant communicate, but that dog sticks by his side and if he ever is going into danger it will grab his shirt and pull him back "leading him in the right direction. It barks if he is in any kind of trouble and is the only thing that little boy will spend all day doing nothing but hugging. You are a true hero "in my opinion" for doing that kind of work. If you ever need anything let me know and I would be happy to help in anyway I could  :!: :!:

You know for an " ugly dog" he sure looks awesome to me.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the kind words fellers. This dog is a whole lot more work than I guess I anticipated. Taking a dog everywhere I go is a royal pain! My mettle as a trainer is going to be tested. I really don't know what I'm doing with the whole service dog thing so it's learn as I go from here on out. I just hope I can do her justice. I think my wife deserves a medal. She's been handling the dogs all weekend while I was out hunting!


----------

